# [SOLVED] Problem z folderem /var

## soban_

Dobry,

Mam nastepujacy problem - zrobilem sobie backupa (ztarowalem pliki):

```

SoBaN-notebook backup # ls -ln /mnt/D/backup/

razem 5286464

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0       1957 08-13 18:34 backup_all

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0    5918720 08-13 18:55 bin.tar

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0    3768320 08-13 19:18 boot.tar

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0     849920 08-13 19:18 dev.tar

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0    9052160 08-13 19:19 etc.tar

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0   14673920 08-13 19:19 lib.tar

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0  614973440 08-13 19:20 opt.tar

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0      51200 08-13 19:20 root.tar

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0    8038400 08-13 19:20 sbin.tar

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0  124832294 09-15 15:22 stage3-i686-20090908.tar.bz2

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0  267960320 08-13 19:20 sys.tar

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 4363192320 08-13 19:18 usr.tar

-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0          0 08-13 19:20 var.tar

```

wlasnie plik var jest pusty system startuje z tych plikow co jest jednak nie widzi zadnego zainstalowanego programu, czy istnieje jakis program ktory umozliwa ze tak powiem "zregenerowanie" folderu /var na podstawie tych folderow ktore posiadam?

----------

## Belliash

ludzie maja pomysly.... trzeba bylo sprawdzic czy sie dobrze ztarowalo zaraz po tym jak to zrobiles;)

nie da sie tego .... jak to nazwales........ zregenerowac (czyt nie ma do tego narzedzi). AFAIK mozna zregenerowac plik world, ale raczej wiele Ci to nie da

----------

## soban_

wlasnie zapuscilem emerge -avquDN world, poczekam na wynik.

----------

## SlashBeast

Dziwne zrobiles tego backupa, nie mogles po prostu zbindowac rootfs a potem zrobic jeden tar z caloscia?

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Dziwne zrobiles tego backupa, nie mogles po prostu zbindowac rootfs a potem zrobic jeden tar z caloscia?

 

nie widzisz podpisu miedzy nickiem a awatarem?   :Wink:   :Razz: 

moze sie powtarzam, ale ..................... nie wszyscy dojrzeli jeszcze do tej dystrybucji   :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Znalazlem var'a z dzialajacego backup'u po prostu plik byl uszkodzony.

Belliash - no tak, zapewne jestes tak dojrzaly ze jestes developerem windowsa 7, podziwam niektorych za skromnosc  :Wink:  a to ze masz "Veteran" na forum to sie nie dziwie, z ilosci wypowiedzi takich jak powyzej.

----------

## Belliash

Nie, ...

Tylko trzeba czasem pomyslec co sie chce zrobic albo poczytac... Na tym forum widzialem kilka(nascie/dziesiat) roznych skryptow ktore robia backup - najprostszy i najskuteczniejszy sposob... Ale zawsze znajdzie sie jakis hardcore  :Wink: 

Nie ma sie co obrazac, bo taka jest prawda... Niektore osoby na tym forum instaluja gentoo (ktore wbrew pozorom nie jest trudne w obsludze, tylko trzeba wiedziec co sie robi) i mysla ze bedzie tak jak z SuSE czy *buntu...

Poza tym pisalem to zartem, jakbys nie zauwazyl  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

Luzik, po prostu jak sie nie wypowiadam na forum to nie znaczy ze dlugo nie uzywam gentoo. Glupute zrobilem ze na partycji ntfs trzymalem tego backup'a  :Wink:  na szczescie mialem kopie. W kazdym badz razie dzieki za pomoc, moze zle Cie ocenilem ;-P

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Luzik, po prostu jak sie nie wypowiadam na forum to nie znaczy ze dlugo nie uzywam gentoo. Glupute zrobilem ze na partycji ntfs trzymalem tego backup'a  na szczescie mialem kopie. W kazdym badz razie dzieki za pomoc, moze zle Cie ocenilem ;-P

 

ale to i tak nie mialo prawa sie uszkodzic... a na przyszlosc nie taruj tylko rob tarballa...

----------

## soban_

OK, szczerze nie mam pojecia jak to sie stalo ze var.tar byl pusty, dlatego skladam wine moze na jakis reboot windowsa, albo cus w kazdym badz razie - trybie. A to jest najwazniejsze, dzieki za rade.

----------

